# ¿Quitar pasta negra que oculta partes del circuito?



## black_flowers (Abr 17, 2010)

Hola, alguien sabe cómo se puede eliminar la pasta negra que le echan ahora encima a los circuitos integrados? Lo llevan mucho los dispositivos de bajo coste de los chinos. Por cierto ya he probado con gel decapante y no ha funcionado.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 17, 2010)

Me temo que no se puede eliminar tan facilmente como para no destruir el resto del circuito.
¿Para que deseas eliminar dicha resina?

Saludos.


----------



## electroandres (Abr 17, 2010)

creo que esa pasta negra es "el integrado" que lo sueldan directamente a la plaqueta. (funden el encapsulado en la plaqueta) creo...


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 17, 2010)

Yo lo he hecho pero es relativamente por no decir altamente demorado asi:
Calentas agua y cuando este hirviendo la echas sobre la pasta, la dejas unos 10 seg y empezas con un destornillador de pala pqño a quitarla, debes tener cuidado y paciencia, se puede hacer, intentalo, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 18, 2010)

electroandres dijo:


> creo que esa pasta negra es "el integrado" que lo sueldan directamente a la plaqueta. (funden el encapsulado en la plaqueta) creo...


 

alguien podría confirmar si esto es posible?  La típica gota de pasta negra que hay en las placas ¿es el integrado en sí??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

así es es el integrado en si y no se puede despegar ,solo romper y no vas a encontrar nada que cambiar o arreglar debajo de la pasta negra ,que parece una gota negra pero es el ic en si mismo


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 18, 2010)

pero,, eso va contra todo lo que yo había visto sobre circuitos integrados. Cómo se puede implementar en silicio algo en estado líquido???

es decir, es absolutamente imposible. Esa pasta tiene que tener un circuito integrado debajo. 

de todos modos creo que tengo un reloj de los chinos, el cual no me supondrá ningun disgusto desmantelar. Mañana mismo quitaré esa misteriosa pasta negra i veré que hay ahí debajo jejej  :cabezon:


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 18, 2010)

black_flowers dijo:


> pero,, eso va contra todo lo que yo había visto sobre circuitos integrados. Cómo se puede implementar en silicio algo en estado líquido???
> 
> es decir, es absolutamente imposible. Esa pasta tiene que tener un circuito integrado debajo.
> 
> de todos modos creo que tengo un reloj de los chinos, el cual no me supondrá ningun disgusto desmantelar. Mañana mismo quitaré esa misteriosa pasta negra i veré que hay ahí debajo jejej  :cabezon:


 
Poné unas fotos cuando acabes, yo también quiero quitarme de encima la duda 
No es que no sepa que hay un IC adentro de esa pasta, es que quiero ver como es la pastilla, quizás es de oro o algo así


----------



## dragondgold (Abr 18, 2010)

Es una diminuta pastilla de silicio (al parecer) de donde salen muchos cables muy delgados que van soldados a la placa, la pasta negra cubre todo esto ya que es muy fácil romper estos hilos que vendrían a ser las patitas del IC.

Saludos!!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2010)

para evitar confusiones:
abajo esta el chip, y la pasta lo protege de el medio ambiente .

pero en este tema me surge una duda :
supongamos que te doy un producto magico que quite esa pasta negra sin dañar nada ............y luego que ?????????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

y luego nada                                .


----------



## foso (Abr 19, 2010)

y luego te fijas si te sirve el integrado. Hay que reciclar, están caros los componentes.


----------



## Dano (Abr 19, 2010)

foso dijo:


> y luego te fijas si te sirve el integrado. Hay que reciclar, están caros los componentes.



Y como lo vas a sacar y reutilizar? las conecciones entre el integrado y la placa son como cabellos...

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 19, 2010)

los mas grandes tienen que conocer esas gotas en las pcb de los cartuchos de video juegos.

ese mismo tipo de pasta se usa para proteger pcb, de ambos lados, quedando la placa completamente recubierta de esa pasta, epoxica creo, los que conocen los cdi de vehiculos con motor a explosion saben de que hablo. tambien lhe visto esa pasta en los automaticos para escalera, de los que se ponen detras de un peulsador

saludos


----------



## alexus (Abr 19, 2010)

```
Y como lo vas a sacar y reutilizar? las conecciones entre el integrado y la placa son como cabellos...
```

siempre hay uno que le busca el pelo al huevo, jejejeje

lo que importa es la intencion vecino!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Y como lo vas a sacar y reutilizar? las conecciones entre el integrado y la placa son como cabellos...
> 
> Saludos



lo mismo digo   si  ademas  ni siquiera se  puede  despegar  el ic ,ni saber su nombre,ni ubicar su datashett,



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> los mas grandes tienen que conocer esas gotas en las pcb de los cartuchos de video juegos.
> 
> ese mismo tipo de pasta se usa para proteger pcb, de ambos lados, quedando la placa completamente recubierta de esa pasta, epoxica creo, los que conocen los cdi de vehiculos con motor a explosion saben de que hablo. tambien lhe visto esa pasta en los automaticos para escalera, de los que se ponen detras de un peulsador
> 
> saludos



se de lo que hablas,pero esto es un chip de un reloj no un cdi ,esos tienen otro tipo de pasta ,los antiguos balastos de luces también tienen ese recubrimiento de expoci


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2010)

¿Habrá Datasheets de esos IC´s?
Los únicos de los que me acuerdo son de esos que tenían los carritos electricos que prendían luces y hacian soniditos... Todo un hito en los 90`s


----------



## tiago (Abr 21, 2010)

black_flowers dijo:


> alguien podría confirmar si esto es posible?  La típica gota de pasta negra que hay en las placas ¿es el integrado en sí??



Vamos a ver, la pasta negra que encuentras en la placa es resina de epoxy que dejan caer sobre el integrado.
Para abaratar costes, los chinos y mucha mas gente, montan la pastilla de de silicio sobre el propio circuito impreso, pero aparece el problema de que todas las microconexiones, así como la pastilla de IC quedan expuestas a la intemperie.
Para solucionar ésto dejan caer sobre ésta pastillita de silicio una gota de resina epoxy, la cual al endurecerse, protege el integrado.
Si pretendeis quitar la resina, y lo conseguis, os dareis cuenta que con ella, habeis arrancado tambien el pequeño circuito.
Todo ésto lo sé por que he trabajado con repuestos chinos para importadores y mas de una vez han llegado las placas sin la gota de resina, incluso los cartuchos de video consola de 16 bit,que contenian 200 juegos, a veces, venian con el chip al descubierto, ya que estaban protegidos por la carcasa del cartucho.

Saludos.


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 22, 2010)

exacto me he encargado de comprobarlo de forma empírica. La gota negra se podría decir que es el encapsulado. He perdido un reloj (era de los chinos y atrasaba 5 minutos cada 30 días jeje) pero he ganado sabiduría.


----------



## Dano (Abr 22, 2010)

black_flowers dijo:


> pero he ganado sabiduría.



Eso es lo importante 

Saludos


----------



## ballestool (Abr 23, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Vamos a ver, la pasta negra que encuentras en la placa es resina de epoxy que dejan caer sobre el integrado.
> Para abaratar costes, los chinos y mucha mas gente, montan la pastilla de de silicio sobre el propio circuito impreso, pero aparece el problema de que todas las microconexiones, así como la pastilla de IC quedan expuestas a la intemperie.
> Para solucionar ésto dejan caer sobre ésta pastillita de silicio una gota de resina epoxy, la cual al endurecerse, protege el integrado.


Exacto, asi sale mas barato hacer un ic. Ademas, ya no pirateas lo que esta pirateado por estos falsificadores chinos, como no hay numeros o algun dato del IC.

Pero si quieres andar de curioso adelante.

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 5, 2014)




----------

